# Prices and competition



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

When I read the thread about Lidl I got the feeling that its possible to block competitors. Is it so and is it in many branches?

When checking prices and brands and models available for mobile phones in Cyprus it strikes me that the offers are very expensive and most of the time on old models. Why I cant understand

Can there be any special tax or fees that is added in Cyprus.

Here in Germany I can buy many models of Pay as You go phones for 10-25 euro depending on model. Nokia, Samsung etc. Ofc locked but that is as all know easy to unlock

Am I right or have I been unlucky when I visited the mobile stores

Regards

Anders


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

In cyprus the chains are owned by two families (or have strong links).... prices are fixed high and they use the excuse that its an island so you have to pay 4.50 for shaving foam.. it sucks!! anywhere else it would be illeagal but "this is cyprus".... you can get bitter or just accept it... I was thinking to myself "what is lidl's interest here?" and i may be cynical but i think lidl want to come to join the party and sell its crud low quality products for high prices.. even if its cheaper than the others it will probably be getting double what it gets in the uk for the same stuff


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ever the happy soul arn't you voltron

Lidl are here to break the monopoly the big chains here have had for so long. They refused to sign up to the price fixing policy and that is why there have been efforts to stop them opening. 
However they are bigger in Europe than any of the local chains and they will not give in to bully boys tactics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

How is it with the mobiles. I found some other posts that also complained about pricing and old models of Mobiles

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> How is it with the mobiles. I found some other posts that also complained about pricing and old models of Mobiles
> 
> Anders


Mobiles are much more expensive here than other Eupropean countries.
I would recommend if you need a new one you buy it before you come.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

*Mobiles*



Veronica said:


> Mobiles are much more expensive here than other Eupropean countries.
> I would recommend if you need a new one you buy it before you come.


Is there any obvious reason for it? I sell mobiles as part of my business and tried to find out if there is some special rules for Cprus but cant find anywhere that they have been granted some exeptions from the EU framework


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think there is any reason for it other than they will try to get away with it as long as they can


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

*Mobiles*



Veronica said:


> I don't think there is any reason for it other than they will try to get away with it as long as they can


Then I have one more leg of business. But perhaps have to employ a bodygard as protection from angry shopowners :boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Then I have one more leg of business. But perhaps have to employ a bodygard as protection from angry shopowners :boxing:


And make sure you have plenty of fire extinguishers at the ready


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Yo,

u know me Mr Happy!! On a positive note the handsets may be old and expensive but the rates are good. i got a so easy card and the 10 euro credit seemed to never run out.


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am flying over at the end of Oct, if you would like any phones bringing over from the uk let me know and I will see how much they are here


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mobiles*



Jodey1980 said:


> I am flying over at the end of Oct, if you would like any phones bringing over from the uk let me know and I will see how much they are here


Hi Jodey 1980

If this was meant for me have you misunderstood. I deal with mobiles my self and was interested to find out the reason for the expensive and old models of mobiles that is offered in Cyprus

But thanks for your offer

Anders


----------

